# δελτίο λιτρομέτρησης



## gilia (Nov 8, 2014)

Γεια σας, 
πώς μεταφράζεται το "δελτίο λιτρομέτησης" και "αντλίες που λιτρομετρούνται" στα αγγλικά; Αφορά μέτρηση αντλιών καυσίμων.


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi gilia,
Please help me help you 
First verify the type of audience your translation is addressed to--English terminology varies by country. 

I'm pretty sure it's not  addressed to US-based customers, because gasoline here is measured in gallons!!!

Other than that, to help with terminology, here's a link to a leading pump manufacturer www.gilbarco.com

"Fuel Delivery Ticket": samples tickets/printed receipts--customizable to gallons (US) or liters (EU)--are shown on page 77 here. 

Good luck!


----------



## gilia (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you for the links CoastalFog. You are right, the term is a rather new Greek word, so I've thought of "litre-measurement" and "measured in litres" but I am not sure whether this sounds ok in English....


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 9, 2014)

Gilia, πού θα χρησιμοποιήσεις τον όρο; Πιθανόν να μη χρειάζεται να αναφερθείς οπωσδήποτε σε λίτρα, ίσως να σου κάνει το _volumetric_.


----------



## gilia (Nov 9, 2014)

Υπάρχει ήδη το "ογκομετρικός" στο κείμενο και ταυτόχρονα η "λιτρομέτρηση", οπότε το volumetric έχει ήδη χρησιμοποιηθεί. Στο Βικιλεξικό αναφέρεται ως νεολογισμός. http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/λιτρομέτρηση


----------



## Themis (Nov 9, 2014)

Η "λιτρομέτρηση" θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί "ογκομέτρηση (σε λίτρα)". Δεν βλέπω κανένα πρόβλημα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 9, 2014)

Σκόπιμο είναι φρονώ να επισημανθεί ότι οι όροι «λιτρομέτρηση» και, ιδίως, «λιτρόμετρο» και «δελτίο λιτρομέτρησης» έχουν συγκεκριμένο νομικό περιεχόμενο. Τα ΚΕΔΑΚ διενεργούν τις λιτρομετρήσεις τους με πρότυπο λιτρόμετρο χωρητικότητας είκοσι λίτρων. Αν βαριέστε το μακροβούτι σε θεσμικά κείμενα, πάτε κατευθείαν στο τέλος του παρόντος, όπου και οι προτάσεις μου.

Άρθρο 391 «Σφράγιση των ογκομετρητών υγρών καυσίμων», παράγραφοι 2 & 6, της Αγορανομικής Διάταξης 14/1989:
Η ίδια εταιρεία είναι υπεύθυνη και για τον εφοδιασμό των πρατηριούχων υγρών καυσίμων με τά απαραίτητα μέσα ελέγχου της ακρίβειας των μετρητών (λιτρόμετρα).
Τα παραπάνω ελεύθερα πρατήρια υποχρεούνται να είναι εφοδιασμένα με τα απαραίτητα μέσα ελέγχου της ακρίβειας των αντλιών τους (λιτρόμετρα) για να είναι σε θέση καθημερινά οι πρατηριούχοι να ελέγχουν την ακρίβεια μέτρησης των αντλιών αυτών.

Άρθρο 7 παράγραφος 2 εδάφιο στ τής ΚΥΑ Φ2−1617, ΦΕΒ Β' 1980/21-12-2010 «Διαδικασίες και προδιαγραφές εγκατάστασης, και ελέγχου ολοκληρωμένων συστημάτων παρακολούθησης εισροών − εκροών στα πρατήρια υγρών καυσίμων. Απαιτήσεις συμμόρφωσης, καταγραφής, λειτουργίας και διασφάλισης των μετρήσεων και ηλεκτρονικής αποστολής δεδομένων.»:
Παρέχει τη δυνατότητα επιλογής λειτουργίας του συστήματος σε κατάσταση «λιτρομέτρησης» για κάθε αντλία ξεχωριστά και για μικρές ποσότητες καυσίμου ανά εκροή και ανά αντλία (10 ή 20 λίτρων). Στην κατάσταση αυτή εκδίδεται δελτίο λιτρομέτρησης, το οποίο σημαίνεται από τον φορολογικό μηχανισμό. Για το ισοζύγιο του συστήματος, οι ποσότητες αυτές πρέπει να επιστρέφονται στην δεξαμενή.

Εγκύκλιος Φ2-2155/26-08-2014/ΥΠΑΝ/ΓΓΕ/ΓΔΕΕ/Δνση Μετρολογίας, «Έλεγχος εγκατάστασης συστηµάτων εισροών –εκροών στα πρατήρια υγρών καυσίµων»:
Θέση ενός ακροσωληνίου σε κατάσταση λιτροµέτρησης, διενέργεια λιτροµετρήσεων, επιστροφή καυσίµου σε κατάλληλη δεξαµενή και επαναφορά του συστήµατος σε κανονική λειτουργία.
Με την ολοκλήρωση της κάθε λιτροµέτρησης αντί για αυτόµατη έκδοση ∆ελτίου Εσόδου πρέπει να εκδοθεί αυτόµατα ∆ελτίο Λιτροµέτρησης.
Κατά την επιστροφή του καυσίµου στη δεξαµενή δεν πρέπει να καταγραφεί παραλαβή καυσίµου.
Στο Ισοζύγιο ηµέρας πρέπει ο όγκος των λιτροµετρήσεων να αναγράφεται όπως προβλέπεται.

ΠΟΛ.1009/04-01-2012 «Εγκατάσταση Ολοκληρωμένου Συστήματος Ελέγχου Εισροών - Εκροών στα πρατήρια υγρών καυσίμων και διασφάλιση συναλλαγών μέσω αυτού»:
2.3. *Δελτίο Λιτρομέτρησης*
Το δελτίο αυτό εκδίδεται σύμφωνα με την περίπτωση στ΄ της παραγράφου 2 του άρθρου 7 της Κ.Υ.Α. Φ2−1617/7.12.2010 (ΦΕΚ 1980 Β΄) σε κάθε περίπτωση εξαγωγής και επανεισαγωγής καυσίμου για λιτρομέτρηση.
Στο πιο πάνω δελτίο αναγράφονται:2.3.1. Η ημερομηνία και η ώρα έκδοσης του δελτίου
2.3.2. Το είδος του καυσίμου (κωδικός και περιγραφή)
2.3.3. Ο α/α της αντλίας
2.3.4. Ο α/α και ο αριθμός Μητρώου της δεξαμενής
2.3.5. Ο όγκος λιτρομέτρησης (τρέχων και στους 15οC), όπως προκύπτει από τις εξαγωγές των αντλιών που λιτρομερούνται. Για τις ανωτέρω λιτρομετρήσεις δεν απαιτείται η έκδοση άλλου παραστατικού.​Στις περιπτώσεις που δεν ακολουθείται η ανωτέρω διαδικασία και εκδίδεται, εκ παραδρομής, απόδειξη εσόδου, για την επανεισαγωγή καυσίμου από λιτρομέτρηση εκδίδεται απόδειξη επιστροφής, στην οποία αναγράφεται ο α/α της αρχικής απόδειξης εσόδου.

*To λιτρόμετρο είναι «volumetric prover»**.** Η λιτρομέτρηση επί της ουσίας είναι fuel dispensing calibration / fuel pump calibration (σκόπιμα αποφεύγω το volumetric calibration διότι αφορά τις δεξαμενές).*
http://www.pumptalk.ca/2011/07/how-pump-calibration-works-at-petro-canada.html
http://gisbarbados.gov.bb/index.php?categoryid=3&p2_articleid=14
http://www.seraphinusa.com/RelId/606408/ISvars/default/Test_Measures.htm
http://www.directindustry.com/prod/seraphin-test-measures/fuel-calibration-trailers-21752-49440.html (η σελίδα δείχνει όλα τα προϊόντα της παραπάνω εταιρίας, ώστε να δείτε τις μεταξύ τους διαφορές)
Μια αναζήτηση για _*volumetric prover*_ θα σας φέρει πολύ και σχετικό υλικό.


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2014)

gilia said:


> ..."αντλίες που λιτρομετρούνται" στα αγγλικά; Αφορά μέτρηση αντλιών καυσίμων.



metered fuel dispenser / metered fuel pump (in litres)

The mobile refueler will be based on a medium-duty truck platform and will include communication and non-communication refueling capabilities at 350 bar and 700 bar through a metered fuel dispenser.
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...te.pdf+&cd=5&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=gr&client=opera

In the [CL] and [CD] and [BP] zoning districts, the use shall be limited to a total of four (4) metered fuel dispenser units for the sale and distribution of gasoline and/or any other petroleum products.
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...09.pdf+&cd=7&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=gr&client=opera

_
fuel pump display_ means the numerical display of the normal fuel price appearing on a metered fuel pump at a petrol station
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...N.RTF+&cd=10&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=gr&client=opera






http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...u.html+&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=gr&client=opera
Εν είδει καλωσορίσματος, gilia, Pump Up the Volume - M|A|R|R|S


----------



## Zazula (Nov 9, 2014)

daeman said:


> metered fuel dispenser / metered fuel pump (in litres)


Αυτό περιγράφει την αντλία που έχει μετρητή, όχι την αντλία που έχει λιτρομετρηθεί.


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Αυτό περιγράφει την αντλία που έχει μετρητή, όχι την αντλία που έχει λιτρομετρηθεί.



Αυτό κατάλαβα για ερώτημα, Ζαζ. Μέχρι που μας ήριξες στην κεφαλή τα καλιμπραριστικά σου και ψάρωσα εκ των υστέρων, γιατί τα είδα αφού είχα ποστάρει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2014)

Επομένως, η _αντλία που έχει λιτρομετρηθεί_ θα είναι απλώς calibrated fuel pump ή χρειάζεται για ασφάλεια και κάτι προσδιοριστικό, π.χ. calibrated fuel pump acc. to Law τάδε; Ή λέτε πώς θα εξαρτάται από το περικείμενο;


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 9, 2014)

Zazula said:


> * Η λιτρομέτρηση επί της ουσίας είναι fuel dispensing calibration / fuel pump calibration (σκόπιμα αποφεύγω το volumetric calibration διότι αφορά τις δεξαμενές).*



Να προτείνω και το _measurement inspection_. Δηλαδή: *fuel measurement inspection*.

Επειδή, αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, πρόκειται για flow measurement inspection και αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα μάλλον δεν θα βρίσκεται στην αντλία.

Η βασική αιτία της πρότασης είναι ορισμένα προβλήματα αναφορικά με τη χρήση του _calibration_, τα οποία, θαυμάσια, αναλύονται εδώ (οπωσδήποτε, στην παρούσα περίπτωση, δεν πρόκειται για _διακρίβωση_).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 9, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Να προτείνω και το _measurement inspection_. Δηλαδή: *fuel measurement inspection*.
> 
> Επειδή, αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, πρόκειται για flow measurement inspection και αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα μάλλον δεν θα βρίσκεται στην αντλία.


Εύλογη συνέπεια του όρου _prover _(βλ. #7) είναι να μιλάμε για *fuel meter proving* (αυτόν τον όρο προτείνω για το _λιτρομέτρηση_).

Το _inspection _θα το κράταγα για να περιγράψω την όλη διαδικασία (fuel meter inspection & testing).

ΥΓ Η αναφορά μου σε _calibration _δεν ήταν, όπως δείχνει άλλωστε κι η διατύπωσή μου, ορολογική πρόταση απόδοσης.


----------



## gilia (Nov 9, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ!!!


----------



## cougr (Nov 10, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Εύλογη συνέπεια του όρου _prover _(βλ. #7) είναι να μιλάμε για *fuel meter proving* (αυτόν τον όρο προτείνω για το _λιτρομέτρηση_).
> 
> Το _inspection _θα το κράταγα για να περιγράψω την όλη διαδικασία (fuel meter inspection & testing).
> 
> *ΥΓ Η αναφορά μου σε calibration δεν ήταν, όπως δείχνει άλλωστε κι η διατύπωσή μου, ορολογική πρόταση απόδοσης.*




Κι όμως, Zaz, ο όρος "*calibration check*/test *(of the fuel dispenser/petrol pump κ.ά.)" χρησιμοποιείται πολύ συχνά ακριβώς με την έννοια τής λιτρομέτρησης.

* ενίοτε, *measure check*


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2014)

Εννοείς σε ορολογικό περιβάλλον ή απλώς στο κοινό λεξιλόγιο;


----------



## gilia (Nov 10, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Εύλογη συνέπεια του όρου _prover _(βλ. #7) είναι να μιλάμε για *fuel meter proving* (αυτόν τον όρο προτείνω για το _λιτρομέτρηση_).
> 
> Το _inspection _θα το κράταγα για να περιγράψω την όλη διαδικασία (fuel meter inspection & testing).
> 
> ΥΓ Η αναφορά μου σε _calibration _δεν ήταν, όπως δείχνει άλλωστε κι η διατύπωσή μου, ορολογική πρόταση απόδοσης.




Στο κεφ. 2, σελ. 44 "Calibration and Proving" - "meter proving" - "water meter proving", επομένως "(fuel) meter proving" 
www.aer.ca/documents/directives/Directive017.pdf

Δελτίο λιτρομέτρησης meter proving sheet


----------



## cougr (Nov 10, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Εννοείς σε ορολογικό περιβάλλον ή απλώς στο κοινό λεξιλόγιο;



Παλαιός όρος της πιάτσας που περιγράφει τον ποσοτικό έλεγχο αντλιών υγρών καυσίμων. Βλέπω ότι ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται με αυτή την έννοια και από τη CECOD (Committee of European Manufacturers of Petroleum Measuring and Distributing Equipment), όπως για παράδειγμα, εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2014)

cougr said:


> O όρος "*calibration check*/test *(of the fuel dispenser/petrol pump κ.ά.)" χρησιμοποιείται πολύ συχνά ακριβώς με την έννοια τής λιτρομέτρησης.





cougr said:


> Παλαιός όρος της πιάτσας που περιγράφει τον ποσοτικό έλεγχο αντλιών υγρών καυσίμων. Βλέπω ότι ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται με αυτή την έννοια και από τη CECOD (Committee of European Manufacturers of Petroleum Measuring and Distributing Equipment), όπως για παράδειγμα εδώ.


Έξοχα! Όπως φαίνεται από την πρώτη σου ανάρτηση, κι επιβεβαιώνεται από την επόμενη, αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι ότι το _calibration _στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση συνιστά ονοματικό προσδιορισμό κι όχι ουσιαστικό. Δεν είναι αυτό που κάνουμε, είναι αυτό στο οποίο έχει αντίκτυπο αυτό που κάνουμε.

Με άλλα λόγια, δεν είναι η _λιτρομέτρηση_ calibration· είναι check ή test — ήγουν έλεγχος ή δοκιμή. Έλεγχος ή δοκιμή ποιου πράγματος; Μα φυσικά του calibration, που είναι το προσδιοριστικό! Πρόκειται δηλαδή για επιβεβαίωση, για επαλήθευση ότι δεν έχουμε ξεφύγει εκτός ορίων απ' τη βαθμονόμησή μας, _δεν _είναι calibration.

Η CECOD, επιλέγοντας να κάνει χρήση ρήματος, είναι ακόμη πιο ξεκάθαρη: You check the calibration, you do not perform calibration.


----------



## cougr (Nov 10, 2014)

gilia said:


> Στο κεφ. 2, σελ. 44 "Calibration and Proving" - "meter proving" - "water meter proving", επομένως "(fuel) meter proving"
> www.aer.ca/documents/directives/Directive017.pdf
> 
> Δελτίο λιτρομέτρησης meter proving sheet



Και "sheet" μπορείς να το πεις, και "form".


----------

